# Articulating hedge trimmer?



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I need advice on the purchase of an articulating hedge trimmer. Electric will work if anyone has one they like and care to share the recommendation.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Can you post a link. Do you mean one of these?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Expand-It-15-in-Articulating-Hedge-Trimmer-Attachment-RYAHT99/203555427?MERCH=REC-_-PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-301788131-_-203555427-_-N

I bought the sears version for my ryobi multi head outfit , before I found out about the landscape blade. I haven't used it yet but am about to on some ridiculous dried out ornamental grasses that were left here. Right now there are tree guys working there.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

That's similar. I have a 6 foot tall privet hedge that has finally reached it's desired height, so I'll need something to top it with several times a year.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Sorry for the repeat question, but does anyone have an Articulating Hedge Trimmer Attachment? If so, is it worth the expense over buying the fixed position Hedge Trimmer Attachment?

I currently have an cheap electric Black & Decker hedge trimmer that will get me through the fall. However, I would like the reach that I could achieve with my Echo PAS and a hedge trimmer attachment. I will most likely purchase it next spring during Echo Dealer Days (when everything is 20% off).


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

After watching this video, I believe it is going to be worth the added expense to buy the articulating hedge trimmer for taller bushes/shrubs.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree, there are some situations where it would be very helpful.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

@TulsaFan I'm making my PAS shopping list, did you buy trimmer attachment? Thoughts.... ??


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ThomasPI said:


> @TulsaFan I'm making my PAS shopping list, did you buy trimmer attachment? Thoughts.... ??


I did buy it. It gives you extremely long reach which is great for trimming hedges in the back of a flowerbed. However, the extended reach makes it harder to control. Especially, when you have tree or bush in the way. So, I would say that it isn't the only hedge trimming tool you need in your arsenal. I would also consider a short or medium reach to compliment it.

Let me know if you have specific questions. :thumbup:


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I purchased a Stihl articulating hedge trimmer attachment to use with the KombiMotor system.

I also bought a Stihl gasoline engine handheld hedge trimmer, as a standalone unit, for trimming.

The articulating hedge trimmer I need to cut in between my wooden fence and holly bushes, etc.

I also bought it to be able to trim the seed heads off of my crepe myrtles, and trim up liriope....

I have not used it yet because it is best to prune in the late Fall or even better in Winter.

I also bought the extension shaft so I can reach back behind the holly bushes more easily.

I also have one very tall crepe myrtle tree, so I am trying to avoid climbing up on ladders.

I'll make a review post when I use them, but it is the wrong time of year right now, on Gulf Coast....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's a picture of the articulating head (145 degree swing) trimmer, and the handheld hedge trimmer, and if you look closely, the extension shaft.

I did not want electric trimmers. Dragging a cord around is a pain, and you can cut through them by accident. I haven't used battery powered tools because I see my neighbors who own them and they cannot cut very well. Give me gasoline engines everyday....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Please let me know if you want better pictures of the hedge trimmers.

I just used an old picture I had on my iPotato already....


----------

